# New forum feature: Threadmarks



## shaunj66 -- Here's an example threadmark! (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello everyone!

We've introduced a new feature for the forum - 


 *Threadmarks*

These act like *bookmarks for threads*. They allow both staff and thread creators to highlight specific posts within threads that will help those looking for specific information.

You could use it for example on updated revisions of your homebrew project, helpful tips from others, frequently asked questions etc. The list is endless really!

Threadmarks are currently split into two categories - *Important Posts* and *Staff Posts* - I'm sure these are self explanatory but the former is for regular threadmarks and the latter is for important staff updates within threads. Non-staff members can of course only manage 'Important Posts' within their own threads.

Have suggestions for threadmarks in threads that aren't your own? Use the *Report* tool to suggest one!

Any questions or problems please let me know!


----------



## Seriel (Jun 27, 2019)

Finally a worthy successor to Featured Posts!


----------



## shaunj66 -- Test (Jun 27, 2019)

Seriel said:


> Finally a worthy successor to Featured Posts!


Hopefully this time it won't cause the board to crash too!


----------



## Seriel (Jun 27, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Hopefully this time it won't cause the board to crash too!


We'll see!


----------



## SlasherGamer21 (Jun 27, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> We've introduced a new feature for the forum - View attachment 171486 *Threadmarks*
> 
> ...



I like it...how did you come up with it?


----------



## Idontknowwhattoputhere (Jun 27, 2019)

SlasherGamer21 said:


> I like it...how did you come up with it?


hmm do i know you from somewhere 
Lol anyway why can't we get some sort of voting system for threadmarks?


----------



## SlasherGamer21 (Jun 27, 2019)

Idontknowwhattoputhere said:


> hmm do i know you from somewhere
> Lol anyway why can't we get some sort of voting system for threadmarks?



Why a voting system? Oh btw this is slightly off-topic but do you mind PM'ing me?


----------



## Ryccardo (Jun 27, 2019)

Heh, I got it more than a couple of days ago (under message tools)


----------



## TheZander (Jun 27, 2019)

Pretty cool, I was an avid bookmark collector as a child and to finally see a cool hip way of bring them into this century with a slick and fresh attitude is what they needed. I am looking forward to the new creative ways creators will be using threadmarks.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello. 

Thank you for this great feature and help.
I have noticed it a couple of days before in DSi Homebrew Forum and used it yesterday even there.
It makes Threads where Applications etc. regularly has to updated clearer.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 27, 2019)

So can I Bookmark a post out of a large threat to continue reading later just incase I need a break? Some threads are too long and I get lost.


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 27, 2019)

Nice. I'm not sure if this is already implemented, but an "OP" marker would be nice as well. It is something like the "new" ribbon on the right of the post that indicates it is new, but instead has an "OP" text and it only appears in the "Original Poster" posts.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 27, 2019)

Dartz150 said:


> Nice. I'm not sure if this is already implemented, but an "OP" marker would be nice as well. It is something like the "new" ribbon on the right of the post that indicates it is new, but instead has an "OP" text and it only appears in the "Original Poster" posts.


Already exists  there's an OP marker over the avatar of the thread creator (see mine)


----------



## Dartz150 (Jun 27, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> Already exists  there's an OP marker over the avatar of the thread creator (see mine)


Oh great!, I was not aware of things like this because I visit GBATemp more frequently while I'm at work (in my free time of course  ), and we have image loading disabled on our PC navigators lol. Anyway thank you for letting me know .


----------



## VinsCool (Jun 27, 2019)

Ahhh nice!
I had seen it for a while and wondered what it did.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Jun 27, 2019)

I was about to suggest something like this, huh
Good work, and I’ll definitely try it out


----------



## TehCupcakes (Jun 28, 2019)

At first glance the border is jarring. BUT it gets my attention and that's the point! I hope thread creators don't overuse this and mark all their posts as important, but overall I think this is a great feature. Should definitely help good replies stand out when used properly. I think this lands squarely on the list of cool forum features I never knew I needed.


----------



## iyenal (Jun 28, 2019)

Will be very helpful to not confuse people in big project updates, in my case Gen7 Engine.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 28, 2019)

Here's a suggestion: maybe if your post got marked as important (except if you marked it yourself, of course), you could get a small XP reward.


----------



## Costello (Jun 28, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Here's a suggestion: maybe if your post got marked as important (except if you marked it yourself, of course), you could get a small XP reward.


that would give thread creators the ability to grant XP to other people for no reason ...
you can already "like" posts for that but at least that's only +1 point.


----------



## shaunj66 -- Here's an example threadmark! (Jun 27, 2019)

Hello everyone!

We've introduced a new feature for the forum - 


 *Threadmarks*

These act like *bookmarks for threads*. They allow both staff and thread creators to highlight specific posts within threads that will help those looking for specific information.

You could use it for example on updated revisions of your homebrew project, helpful tips from others, frequently asked questions etc. The list is endless really!

Threadmarks are currently split into two categories - *Important Posts* and *Staff Posts* - I'm sure these are self explanatory but the former is for regular threadmarks and the latter is for important staff updates within threads. Non-staff members can of course only manage 'Important Posts' within their own threads.

Have suggestions for threadmarks in threads that aren't your own? Use the *Report* tool to suggest one!

Any questions or problems please let me know!


----------



## zoogie (Jun 28, 2019)

It seems like I'm allowed to threadmark any post, on any thread. Is that on purpose?
Is there a certain post number threshold that allows a user to do this or is it some other accomplishment?


----------



## iyenal (Jun 28, 2019)

zoogie said:


> It seems like I'm allowed to threadmark any post, on any thread. Is that on purpose?
> Is there a certain post number threshold that allows a user to do this or is it some other accomplishment?



So that's very interesting xD
Yep, I can threadmark without even being the op too. Something needs to be looked about lol


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 28, 2019)

zoogie said:


> It seems like I'm allowed to threadmark any post, on any thread. Is that on purpose?
> Is there a certain post number threshold that allows a user to do this or is it some other accomplishment?


This is indeed an interesting oversight


----------



## iyenal (Jun 28, 2019)

At least the orange and the dark mode blend is very nice looking, if all the posts gets threadmarked lmao


----------



## zoogie (Jun 28, 2019)

@Costello 

Better get the head lion's attention before the entire forum turns orange like an oompa loompa.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 28, 2019)

Threadmarks disabled while I take a quick look at permissions

*Update: fixed permissions oversight*


----------



## AbyssalMonkey (Jun 28, 2019)

As with many other things, give users a way to disable the large disruptive banner.  The threadmarks dropdown at the top of the thread page is nice and a pretty easy way to see all the important details without being intrusive.  What measures do you have in place to prevent people from overusing them?  Will we be able to report users who overuse them and derail threads?


----------



## Sunuku (Jun 28, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## Costello (Jun 28, 2019)

AbyssalMonkey said:


> As with many other things, give users a way to disable the large disruptive banner.  The threadmarks dropdown at the top of the thread page is nice and a pretty easy way to see all the important details without being intrusive.  What measures do you have in place to prevent people from overusing them?  Will we be able to report users who overuse them and derail threads?


yeah you could always report such posts I suppose  using the standard report button


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 28, 2019)

Is there any reason as to why the Threadmarks dropdown isn't in the row as all the other buttons? It would fit nicely to the right of the Go to First Unread button.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 28, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Is there any reason as to why the Threadmarks dropdown isn't in the row as all the other buttons? It would fit nicely to the right of the Go to First Unread button.
> 
> View attachment 171572


Yes there is but I won't get into the technicalities.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 28, 2019)

Is there away to turn this off? I was fine with people just updating the OP. This is too jarring for me.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 28, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> Is there away to turn this off? I was fine with people just updating the OP. This is too jarring for me.


No sorry. The sole purpose of threadmarks is for them so stand out. So they were designed with a garish look in mind.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 28, 2019)

shaunj66 said:


> No sorry. The sole purpose of threadmarks is for them so stand out. So they were designed with a garish look in mind.


That's unfortunate. It stands out way too much. Luckily I found an external way to reduce the amount of clutter. Now it is just an orange line on the side of the post.


----------



## Elliander (Sep 22, 2019)

So... I can't reply directly to ANYONE on any thread, because every time I click the "reply" button I am brought to the top of this thread. I can use quick reply, but I cannot otherwise reply. Even on this thread, if I click "reply" then I am brought to the top of this thread. 

I really hate it when a forum force redirects users to a post like that repeatedly. It should only ever happen once when logging in, not every time you try to reply. Opening new windows or tabs, refreshing, etc doesn't help.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 22, 2019)

Elliander said:


> So... I can't reply directly to ANYONE on any thread, because every time I click the "reply" button I am brought to the top of this thread. I can use quick reply, but I cannot otherwise reply. Even on this thread, if I click "reply" then I am brought to the top of this thread.
> 
> I really hate it when a forum force redirects users to a post like that repeatedly. It should only ever happen once when logging in, not every time you try to reply. Opening new windows or tabs, refreshing, etc doesn't help.


Replying doesn't have anything to do with thread marks, so it's probably not intentional and a bug. It doesn't happen to me.
Try clearing your cookies for the site.


----------

